

Samza is now a top-level Apache project - fintler
https://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-samza-dev/201501.mbox/%3CCABYbY7fvdOu_%2BEWaxXmHVvCtwPTkC6%2Bq_XDaETwAOkq5kt-46Q%40mail.gmail.com%3E

======
SlipperySlope
Apache Samza is a distributed stream processing framework. It uses Apache
Kafka for messaging, and Apache Hadoop YARN to provide fault tolerance,
processor isolation, security, and resource management.

